

3D printing could be the next great technological disruption - digisth
http://www.economist.com/blogs/babbage/2012/09/3d-printing

======
tocomment
I remember hearing about 3D printing in the late 90s. Isn't it taking a long
time to see affordable 3D printers for consumers? Does anyone know what's
holding it up?

Is it possible we'll never see 3D printers below $1000?

~~~
ChuckMcM
So why do they have to be less than $1000? Henry Ford disrupted things and
never built a consumer version of the assembly line :-)

There is already use of 3D processes in specialist markets for production
parts, those markets are training the people who build these things what is
and what is not useful.

The 'home' 3D printing market is wicked fun but I don't know if it will ever
be much bigger than the home 'machining' market is either. Time will tell.

